# Is there any cheap hotels or places on base that rent for a week or few days?



## armyman7877 (7 Dec 2015)

We would like to take the family to west Edmonton mall for Christmas wondering is there any cheap places to stay for n.cm.s for family around the base Where would I find this info? Thanks we will be driving from Winnipeg.


----------



## MJP (7 Dec 2015)

French Grey Inn on base might be an option.

Contact numbers    

During normal work hours above:
780-973-4011 ext 4523 or 4642

DWAN Link  http://3div.army.mil.ca/1ASG/persspsvcs/rnq/default.aspx/1ASG/persspsvcs/rnq/default.aspx


----------

